# Cookie and Co



## Djakarta (Oct 7, 2007)

I was suffering from the " No Bunny to Come Home To" syndrome. 

My last foster from my first foster family had been adopted, and the empty cage was verydepressing.

I was discussing possible new foster bunnies, when I received an email- a shelter bunny had just given birth to SIX babies- could I foster?

_Six _babies? I thought I'd had my hands full before with only _two_ babies. This would require some thinking. Also, the mom sounded like she was in pretty bad shape. 

She had come in 10 days earlier with her upper front teethbroken off at the gumline and another tooth that was abscessed ( which had been extracted) and a torn lower lip. She had been on antibiotics and had received treatment for fleas. 

So the poor thing was thin, anemic and recovering from an extraction. How much special care was she going to need? Would I be in wayover my head?

Turns out that her upper teeth had already started growing in, she was eating without assistance. She had finished her medications. She was mostly in need of TLC.

So after some feverish discussion with my family and a fellow foster mom, I sent the email back- Yes!

This is Cookie.









Although, sometimes I think her name should be spelt "Kooky"








These are her babies. ( 9/30 One day old)


----------



## Leaf (Oct 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo - Congrats!


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 7, 2007)

Baby bunnies grow so fast!

10/1 2 Days old








10/2








10/3































So that's closeups for 5. There always seems to be someone buried at the bottom of the pile, that I can't see. Luckily, # 6 was on the top of the pile the next day. He only has one eye patch, the rest of his face is white.

10/4






# 6 !!






Look- it's a blaze!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 7, 2007)

I love the chocolate blazed one :shock:!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 7, 2007)

They are beautiful! I already have "mine" chosen... the one with half black on the body, and the one with the kind of "Boston Terrier" markings on it's head.



What dolls!


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 9, 2007)

!0/5


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG those babies are just ttooo cute :hearts

In the first pic of the 10/5 ones, the baby that is in the upperleft hand corner is my fav! Such a unique coloring~


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 9, 2007)

Awww - so adorable! Looks like daddy may have been a Dutch?

Can't wait to see them grow. 

It's so great that you were able to take them in.


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 9, 2007)

Cookie, herself, has a cute little white marking on her nose, so she must have some Dutch as well. I'll never know who the papa bunny was, but looking at the babies, I'm sure he must have been handsome!



10/6 1 week old























Pretty mama bunny, Cookie








I wish I knew what she's saying here..








She's been settling in nicely and has even begun playing with her toys. At first she was way too serious, but now she digs and chews on her sea grass mat and rolls and throws her stacking cups. Her favorite toy is still the card board tube. I need to capture her tube tossing skills on my camera!

She has identiified me as "the food lady" and comes up to beg for treats whenever the refridgerator door opens. Who could resist this face?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

They are perfect.:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2007)

[align=left]this one


> I wish I knew what she's saying here..


needs to go on the disapproving bunnies site!
it's probably something like "get away from my babies, human!"
LOL
[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

That is the cutest family I've ever seen! I am still completely in love with Cookie and those babies!! omg tha one with the heavy eyeliner is precious! and the blaze and the...... all of them!

Cookie needs to be your forever bunny so I can see her forever!



_I agree with Bo B Bunny, Foster Mommy. I want to live here forever and ever and give you bunny kisses all the time. I promise I'll pick up my poos! _


----------



## amundb (Oct 9, 2007)

> "I wish I knew what she's saying here..




Cookie: "Oh....my.....GOD....what is that crazy lady doing back here with that flashy thing?!?!?!"


----------



## naturestee (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG I want the patch baby! If it's a boy he should be called Pirate. Arrrgghhh, matey!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Or Cpn. Jack Sparrow!


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow they are all adorable! Im so happy to hear you have more bunny friends!

I was going to say, I see some dutch markings in there. Adorable 






PS. I think you should keep Mama :biggrin2:


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 11, 2007)

10/7































It's funny, my last foster group started escaping their nest box at this age. It scared me half to death when I started finding them out in the cage, eyes still shut tight. I was worried that 6 babies would be even more likely to wander out, but so far they seem content to stay together.


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 12, 2007)

10/8






A mask !








10/9 still waiting for eyes to open.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

A couple of them look very much like their Mama! 

Those babies have my heart. I can look at them all day long!

Cookie too. She's just precious!


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 12, 2007)

10/10

Eyes are starting to open! The babies are trying to stand, but look very shaky on their feet.







Cautiously squinting






Scratching an itch, ahh!






Baby bunny flop. 










10/11



Eyes have opened! And the babies are suddenly much more coordinated. Instead of laboriously squirming, they are walking, crawling and trying to hop! They can stand and look around, orrelax in the meatloaf position. It makes them sudddenly look much older.

Sorry most of the pictures are dark. I didn't want to use the flash.

Meatloaf convention.








Ears a'flaring


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

OH my they are so adorable! The innocent little bunny faces! they are so sweet!

I bet your house is going to be a wild little frenzy soon! LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh man so cute!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 16, 2007)

that took forever to load up, i have icky dial up,but boy it was worth it. they were so cute.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 16, 2007)

[align=left]This is the one i want





What color is this? a light blue? steel?
[/align]


----------



## swanlake (Oct 16, 2007)

haha i like the meatloaf convention!:thumbup


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 6, 2007)

The babies are growing, growing, growing !!! I think the only thing they do faster is poop!

After their eyes opened, the babies became much more active in the nest box.


http://i67.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid67.photobucket.com/albums/h285/Djakarta/Cookie%20and%20Co/MVI_5247.flv


Then they began leaving the nest box and exploring the cage. At first they would stop at the threshold / door of the cage, but pretty soon they were out and about in the pen as well.



Sparky








Ditto








Lorna Doone exploring


http://i67.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid67.photobucket.com/albums/h285/Djakarta/Cookie%20and%20Co/1013LDexploring.flv


Sparky having problems


http://i67.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid67.photobucket.com/albums/h285/Djakarta/Cookie%20and%20Co/1016Sparkyinwaterdish.flv



Exploring ( Snickerdoodle, Boston and Sparky)








Boston flopped








Once theystarted leaving the nestbox,they would return to it only at nursing time. They would sleep anywhere in the cage, except the nest box.









Cookie wasn't sure she approved of their invasion of the pen.



"_HELP!!_" ( Cookie with Snickerdoodle, Keebler ( the darkest one) and Boston)


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 6, 2007)

What cool markings on those babies!

And what a picture of Boston flopped!

How is Cookie's health and everything? Does she seem fully recovered?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't see the videos! Could it be marked private?

I want that dark one that looks like Cookie! :hearts:


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 6, 2007)

Cookie seems to be doing fine. She moves well, she sometimes stands a little oddly, but I think that it's just a quirk of her's. She needs to re-grow all the fur she pulled, she still looks rather moth-eaten. 

For a while there, everyone was having slight sneezing/ respiratory irritation from all the smoke during the wildfires. We have to keep the house shut up and the AC on, and are using air purifiers. 

She sometimes has sneezing spells ( Well, all of us do, humans included), but is otherwise fine.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww :inlove:I love them all! I would so love to foster a pregnant doe at one point. But, seriously, i couldn't... I so suck at fostering. I always want to keep them to make sure that they really are looked after properly. I admire all you foster moms out there!






Ain't he precious??? I also love the lil brown one with the white in his face :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

That's my other favorite! Look at those white toes! 

Those babies and mama are some of the cutest rabbits ever!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 6, 2007)

Aww, they're all so precious:inlove:. Have you found any possible homes yet?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww! I love the pictures!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

:inlove:


----------



## binkies (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! Those are the cutest babies ever! How in the world can you stand it?!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish she'd update us! Those guys are so cute! Mama is a doll too I just love her!


----------



## Djakarta (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry for the long delay in updating.

There've been a few glitches- we had to evacuate during the fires at the end of October. Ditto has a congenital hip malformation and will be having hip surgery next week. 

Here's the latest photos of the group- holiday themed, too!



Cookie- a sweetheart.











Keebler- well named, she makes the perfect bunny elf !












Snickerdoodle- looking very dapper in his scarf !











Ditto- spunky as always. She has a great spirit and zest for life.












Boston- look atthose beautiful eyes !












Lorna Doone- not exactly enthused about the props. Bah Humbug !












Sparky- What a ham !!








Hoppy Holidays !! I promise a more complete update for the New Year !!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for the photos! I love Cookie and her babies! can't believe how big they are now! I wish so much I could have one! I don't know what it is, but they stole my heart the day I saw them! Cookie is the sweetest looking thing! 

Clover has a leg like Ditto. I think she got a displaced hip when she was a baby but she can't have surgery and does fine. Keep us posted on how Ditto does please.

Lorna Doone is a hoot!

Keebler is so cute too! I've always loved the ones marked like Cookie.


----------



## Djakarta (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't know where to begin. I have a lot of cute baby bunny pictures that I'd like to share, but I have good news about current developments as well.

Ok, I'll do the good news first:

Cookie and Sparky have been adopted together !!

A young couple contacted the HRS looking for apair of lop bunnies. They wanted to adopt a young bunny that they could watch grow up. They were sent a picture of Cookie and asked to meet her and her children.

They liked Cookie and hoped to pair her with one of her sons. They tried her with Snickerdoodle , first, since he was a half lop ( one ear up and one ear down)but there wasn't any chemistry. So, then they tried Sparky. He hopped all over them, put his head down for pets and tooth purred his contentment. He then sealed the deal by covering them in bunny kisses. 

It was hard to part with them, but they went to a wonderful home. And since they were adopted through HRS, they will never be shelter bunnies again.

Snickerdoodle has been adopted as a companion to a bunny that was adopted from the shelter where I volunteer !!

The original plan was for the bunnies to go back to the shelter where Cookie had come from. She hadn't come from our local shelter where I volunteer, but from a shelter in South San Diego. This particular shelter is undergoing some remodeling and currently has only 9 indoor cages. At the time Cookie wasgoing to be spayed, the shelter only had spaces left in outdoor cages. 

Outdoors. In December. Stormy, rainy, COLD weather, NOOO!!

So as a back up plan,I wasgoing to ask if the local shelter could take Cookie as a transfer.

When Cookie was adopted,I asked if they could take Snickerdoodle, instead.

Less than 2 weeks later, a former adopter drove in from Palm Springs wanting to adopt a companion bunny for the little girl bunny she had adopted about a year ago. She wanted to adopt from the same shelter. There were only 3 bachelor bunnies to choose from. The little girl bunny chose Snickerdoodle. He was very gentlemanly and groomed her and won her heart. 

It had been a hard decision totake him to theshelter. ( Even though I still got to see him and could receive almost daily updates), But if I hadn't, he wouldn't have met his lady love. And it's a wonderful home. The bunnies are housed in an X pen and have free run when their family is home.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you still have the other babies?

I'm so happy my girl got a good home..... I love her ya know.

Maybe one day they'll find us and come update how they are doing!


----------



## Djakarta (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, the 4 girls are still with me. 

Keebler and Lorna Doone were spayed last week and will be ready for adoption soon.

Ditto will be staying with me. When her hip problem was discovered, I discussed the situation with my husband and we agreed to be her sanctuary home. 

Rightas Ditto's surgery was being planned, Boston began to limp. Her x rays showed that she also had hip problem, although not as severely as Ditto. 

At that point, all the bunnies went in for x rays, Thank heavens, all the rest were normal. 

If Boston's hips worsen and she is deemed "unadoptable", we will become her sanctuary home as well.

I do love Cookie and Sparky. If things has been different and all the babies had been healthy, I would have wanted to be the one to adopt Cookie and Sparky.

It was very hard to let them go. 

It's not that I don't love Ditto and Boston, because I do. But Cookie was very special. And Sparky was one rabbit in a million, a once in a lifetimekind of guy. Maybe I should go back to the beginning and try to explain.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Aww You gave them a great home and love until they could get to their forever home.

I'm glad you will care for the two girls who have problems. I know how that can be - I worry so much about Clover and her hip. She does well tho - you'd never know!


----------



## Djakarta (Jan 31, 2008)

When I first brought Cookie home, I put her babies into a nest box in a Libby style cage. I then let Cookie hop into the cage so she could see where her babies were.

My set up for them had a Libby style cage set under my 2 by 5 C&C cage and an Xpen extension around that. This gave them about a 5' by 6' enclosure. 

When I let Cookie in the cage, I left the cage door open, so she could come out and explore the pen area.

Well, she hopped all around the cage, sampled the water, pellets and hay and then looked a the open door. She sniffed all around it and hung her head outside a bit and then looked at me quizzically. You could see the thought bubble above her head-"Do you know you left this open?You do realize I can get out?"

So I answered her-" It's ok, come out and explore!"

She slowly exited the cage and began to hop around the pen, stopping and staring back at me every few hops. I think she expected me to yell at her or react to the fact she was out of the cage. 

She did a slow circuit and discovered the food and water bowls and the second litter box. I had placed a very plush piece of carpet at the back section where there was a little shelf to hop onto or hide underneath. She did a kind of double take when she hopped across this carpet. She returned and stretched out and slowly lowered her head until it nestled against the carpet. Ahhh.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 31, 2008)

Wonderful news about the adoptions and wonderful stories!

:hugsquish:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2008)

Ohhh, it must have been sooo hard to let them go - they were all adorable, and Cookie was a very special girl.

I am pleased to hear that you are keeping Ditto, and perhaps Boston 9and we can keep getting pics of them )

I hope Keebler and Lorna Doone get over their spays quickly, and find good homes

Jan


----------



## Djakarta (Feb 1, 2008)

One of my early challenges with Cookie was reading her expressions. Ididn't haveexperience with lop bunnies. I was used to checking out the ear position to gauge a rabbit's mood. 

For example, the first time she came running up to me, I had no idea if she was angry and charging me, or simply coming up to greet me. 

I reflexively but my hand on her head and pet her, trying to control her advance while I beat a hasty retreat. But she collapsed under my hand into the "groom me" posture.

Turns out, she adored to be petted. 

Long before the babies were old enough to begin exploring, we had settled into an evening routine. After my kids had gone to sleep and the house was quiet, she and I would sit beside each other in the pen and I would rub her nose, ears and face. 

She would sit in the typical grooming position, but would slowly sink as she relaxed. She would usually kick her legs out behind her and settle into a comfortable position. She would lean again my hand or turn her head to direct my administrations. She would tooth purr and mumble to herself.

I learned that if she was stretched out by the gate to the pen, that she was hoping for some pets, and would be insulted if I breezed by with out stopping.

When the babies started exploring, they would hop all around me as I was petting Cookie. Sometimes they would put their heads down for pets and I sometimes was faced with the challenge of trying to pet 7 bunnies with only 2 hands !

Sparky and Ditto were the smallest, and if I wasn't petting them, they would start grooming their nearest sibling.When I would pet them, they would start to tooth purr almost as soon as I touched them.

The babies would also come up to greet me with bunny kisses. They would kiss any surface they could reach- face, hands, arms, legs and feet.

Lorna Doone, especially, had a foot fetish. If I knelt in the pen with bare feet, I could expect to be tickled to death.

Cookie (with Keebler)by the gate, awaiting pets






Babies exploring






Snickerdoodle


----------



## Djakarta (Feb 2, 2008)

I waseagerly watching ear development- were the babies going to be lop eared like Cookie?


What I did see were "floppity" ears.

Ditto








Keebler








Boston








Lorna Doone









Snickerdoodle








Sparky


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2008)

They really are the sweetest little babies - they all have such beautiful markings. I couldn't pick a favourite out of them.

The pic of Cookie with Keebler is adorable.

Jan


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this blog before! It was so sweet looking through the pictures, such a lovely group of bunnies!

I would really love to foster or adopt a pregnant doe to have the experience of kits, I think it would be so rewarding and special.


----------



## Djakarta (Feb 2, 2008)

Pink noses and furry feet








It was clear that they were developing their own personalities and their own style of doing things- even sleeping.



Snickedoodle








Ditto








Boston









Lorna Doone









Is this even comfortable?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG I am so sick and feel like someone beat me up, and threw me out in the cold.

I opened this thread and smiled from ear to ear! Look at those adorable ears! and Ditto is so cute laying there asleep. All of them are but OMG that's jsut too cute!


----------



## Djakarta (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry you're not feeling well.

Here's another dose of Ditto













With a Sparky chaser ( He hopes you feel better, soon!)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL! THank you so much! That second picture of Ditto - PHEW !!! If looks could kill! :shock:


----------

